# Lewis Merenstien RIP



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Much of the music cited on these threads never credits the Producer. Often it's impossible to say what they added and whether the tracks would have made a great album if recorded by someone else. Since the mid 70's record companies have also allowed their "stars" to self produce, and if anyone can suggest a career that's improved following on from ditching a great producer, I'd be interested.

However Van Morrison's high points were his first two solo albums. On Astral Weeks Merenstein assembled the musicians and edited out extraneous parts. ON Mondance they parted company after work had started. If you want to know what a difference a producer can make, listen to the complete Moondance 4cd set realeased a couple of years ago. After the parting Morrison kept on recording takes over several weeks of the title track. In the end the first take was released because it SWINGS!.

So farewell and thank you Lewis for your important contributions to the albums I've listened to the most.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituari...music-producer-behind-astral-weeks--obituary/


----------

